# Any oldschool punk/hc fans here? (late 70s-80s era)



## Sweet Pea the Malamute (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, this is my first post here, and I suppose it makes as good an introduction as any.

I  listen to a lot of genres of music, have a huge collection of records, from LPs to 45s, and even 78s. One category I donâ€™t hear as much as Iâ€™d like to these days is the punk/hc sound of the late 1970s to the 80s. I was organizing my records the other day, and made a rough category for this kind of music. These are things I came across. Thereâ€™s so many more Iâ€™m forgetting, bands that just have a cut on a compilation album, odd singles. It was a fun era. When Clinton came in, there wasnâ€™t as much to rebel againstâ€¦though I hated and still hate Ronald Reagan like the antichrist, growing up in that era gave a backbone to rebelliousnessâ€¦you had guys like Jerry Falwell, all these crazy right wing preachers, mean old white Republicans like Jesse Helms and Strom Thurmond. To quote Edith and Archie Bunker, Those were the days. I kinda lost interest in the stuff from the 90s/00sâ€¦it began to sound too derivative and didnâ€™t seem as socially and politically charged, and I was listening to more different things by then. I'm sure there's still new bands I'd like, I just don't have a good platform to sift through them, or anyone into them who might suggest stuff loosely based on other things I like. But I'm sidetracked...

hereâ€™s the list, in 3 parts:


The â€˜Godfatehers of Punkâ€™, things from the late 60s-70s, that paved the way:


The Stooges/Iggy and the Stooges/Iggy Pop
MC5
New York Dolls


Ealier punkity stuff, bands formed in the late 70s/early 80s:


Buzzcocks (very fun live)
The Cramps (kick-ass live shows, R.I.P., Lux Interior :0)
X-Ray Specs (germ free adolescence is such a great album, never get tired of this)
Fear
X
The Germs
The Dickies
Ramones
Stiff Little Fingers
Stranglers
Pere Ubu
The Damned
Dead Kennedys
Black Flag (I especially love the pre Henry Rollins era)
Crass (way cool posters/booklets/art with all their albums)
Chron-Gen (UK, also known as Chronic Generation)
The Fall (maybe not so much punk as awesome & innovative)
Flipper
Sinestro Total
Plasmatics
Wire
Toy Dolls


Somewhat later stuff, 80s:


Crucifucks (wonderfully offensive name, â€˜Hinkley had a vision is among the best punk songs EVER)
T.S.O.L. (mainly just the one album, â€˜Dance with Meâ€™, nice gothic tinged song, â€˜code blueâ€™ made us giggle as teens)
Big Black (Set me on Fire, Kerosene!)
Conflict
The Feeders
Geza X
Flipper
Husker Du
JFA (Jodie Foster's Army) 
Meat Joy
The Leather Nun
Butthole Surfers (up to about Hairway to Steven; Locust Abortion Technition is definitely in my top 10 all time albumsâ€¦great for twisted yiffing)
Mr. T Experience
MDC (millions of Dead Cops/Multi Death Corporationâ€¦played a great show with The Crucifucks in East Lansing, Michigan)
Old Skull (world's youngest punk band, 10 to 12 year old kids write songs about how they hated Ronald Reagan and wanted to help the homeless. Cute.)


â€¦and I tend to forget.​


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 19, 2010)

I love The Fall, Pere Ubu, Crucifucks like everything on that list

Do you like newer Fall/Ubu?

Old Skull is really cool I don't know how people can write them off as a novelty band. Even if the dad was ghost writing

Agent Orange and Adolescents are cool too

EDIT: You like Morphine to boot? Radical


----------



## Sweet Pea the Malamute (Feb 19, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> I love The Fall, Pere Ubu, Crucifucks like everything on that list
> 
> Do you like newer Fall/Ubu?
> 
> ...


 

Wow, somebody who knows of The Crucifucks! (And Morphine!) I used to live in Lansing Michigan, and once the lead singer, Doc Dart, ran for mayor. His fliers claimed he had been in the band, 'The Christmas Folks'  He used to run a card shop in a flea market for many years, I remember buying the serial killer trading cards from him way back when.

Actually, some of the newer Fall are among my favorites, especially the Infotainment Scam album...songs like I'm going to Spain, Why are people grudgeful?...beautiful, witty, and such a range of emotions packed in. Haven't heard the newer Ubu, but I'll have to check it out.

Well, nice to meet you,

S.Pea


----------



## Timmy_Ramone (Feb 20, 2010)

I can't fault your list, especially X-Ray Spex -- I'm surprised anyone still remembers them!  I count their one and only LP as among the most "essential" of any "old-school" punk/new wave collection.  Other albums I include would be:

"The Clash"
The Sex Pistols - "Never Mind the Bollocks"
Ramones - "Rocket to Russia"

Add to the mix most of the bands you mentioned, along with The Jam and The Rezillos, DEVO and the B-52's, and you'd have a pretty solid collection, IMHO.

As a side note:  I was fairly well acquainted with members of local bands Fine Art and Husker Du (I even had a cameo alongside Bob Mould in a friend's student film).  Ah, them were the daze...


----------



## torachi (Feb 22, 2010)

It used to be all I listened to, I grew up on it. Now there a slight handful I still listen to regularly.. The Clash, Misfits, Suicidal Tendencies, Exploited, TSOL, Minor Threat...thats just about it. My 10 years ago self would be so disappointed I didn't list as many obscure bands as possible.


----------



## torachi (Feb 22, 2010)

Sweet Pea the Malamute said:


> The Cramps (kick-ass live shows, R.I.P., Lux Interior :0)



 Damn...Ive been out of the loop so long I didnt even know he was dead!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 23, 2010)

Sweet Pea the Malamute said:


> Wow, somebody who knows of The Crucifucks! (And Morphine!) I used to live in Lansing Michigan, and once the lead singer, Doc Dart, ran for mayor. His fliers claimed he had been in the band, 'The Christmas Folks'  He used to run a card shop in a flea market for many years, I remember buying the serial killer trading cards from him way back when.


 
Vice Magazine has an article that came out 2 years ago about what happened to him after he sort of dropped off the Earth. Seems like he's doing pretty well for himself. 

And I totally forgot that you put down The Plasmatics. Wendy O. Williams is awesome. I love female singers. I think it's a shame that they aren't more known because they kick the butts. 


What's your opinion on Rollins, MacKaye, and Biafra? Oh, and did you see/read _American Hardcore_?

Nice to meet you too. :grin:


----------

